# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: مشکل focus کردن روی datagridcomboboxcolumn

## Alen

با سلام به همه اساتید
من یه datagrid دارم که سه ستون اولش از نوع combobox هستش که اونها رو با datagridcomboboxcolumn ایجاد کردم و بعد با استفاده از رویداد previewkydown  عملکرد کلید tab رو به شکل دلحواهم تنظیم کردم ، مشکل اینه که ستونهایی که حاوی combobox هستند هیچوقت با keyboard فعال نمیشن (focus نمیشن) و کاربر برای وارد کردن ویا تغییر متن اونها باید حتما روشون کلیک کنه
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید که جطور بتونم با صفحه کلید کل datagrid رو کنترل کنم

----------

